

The Wrap Cord: a better MacBook extension cord - dangrover
http://www.quirky.com/ideations/504917

======
brunorsini
this is seriously awesome, hope more people vote this up on quirky to make it
a reality... right now i have to use one of those nite ize gear ties to make
sense of the extension part of my macbook cord

------
OafTobark
The 3rd prong is the ground. Removing it might not be the smartest move...

